# Tips For Buying A Vintage Watch.



## ryanm8655 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi there,

I am wanting to buy a vintage watch next. Something nice and simple like the Rolex Tudor (but not necessarily a rolex). It would be to wear for work and on formal occassions mostly...

Any tips on what to look for, good websites to look on, tips on pricing?

I am looking to spend sub Â£700, ideally less, but perhaps more if it was a real bargain.

Do vintage watches tend to hold their value well? This isn't my main motivation for buying one, but it would help convince the missus it's a good idea :lol:

Thanks,

Ryan.


----------



## sharpie87 (Aug 5, 2013)

if you can get one with box and receipts

take it off when doing the dishes


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

It's a bit like buying a vintage car! Buy the seller aswell as the watch. Check service history and "know" the watch before you view it (by that I mean that you should know how it works, common faults etc.).

Mike


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

A fairly recent vintage SOTC:










Back: '58 Seamaster; '61 Omega GP manual; '71 Dynamic; '57 RG Bulova Broker

Front: '60s Enicar Ocean Pearl; '65 9ct Smiths Astral; '17 Marvin; '27 Optima; '60s Yema

Since then the little Seamaster has moved on, and been replaced by a Cauny Chronograph.

Better view of the "goldies":










Now, all these were bought either from members of this or another forum (Bulova & Smiths), or from small watchmaker traders in Norwich. The Marvin was bought from an antique dealer who sells online, and the Optima was a kind gift from the guy who sold me the Bulova. Only the Dynamic cost me over Â£300, and some were a lot less than that.

Online dealers tend towards the higher end of the price range, and some are unquestionably steep. If you're lucky to find a traditional watchmaker who sells a few as well, you'll probably get lucky.


----------



## sharpie87 (Aug 5, 2013)

I had a gold cap dynamic briefly, just over 2 years ago and sold it around the Â£250 mark, have to say the round face watches are a lot classier


----------



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

Make sure its serviced or leave enough aside for a service. Also, make sure that the movement in the watch is a fairly common one. Spare parts, when needed, will have to be cannibalised from other movements. If they cant, they must be made from scratch by a watchmaker, very few are skilled enough for the task and it aint cheap.


----------



## ryanm8655 (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.

Hmm... I am wondering if a vintage watch is a sensible choice as an everyday watch. They look great, but I probably wouldn't use a classic car to get me to work every day 

Will keep looking and doing a bit of reading though and see how it goes.


----------



## hjs (Dec 3, 2008)

Love the bulova - shape just stands out so much.....


----------

